

U.S. may cut Canada out of Pacific Rim trade deal, sources say - paralelogram
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-may-cut-canada-out-of-pacific-rim-trade-deal-sources-say-1.3147300

======
mark_l_watson
""Japan and other leading countries in the 12-nation negotiation said they
were awaiting action by Congress before moving toward the final stage of the
talks.""

Does it sound like other countries may be having doubts also?

~~~
Executor
One can only hope!

